# Ridgid TS3650



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

Well it was not what I was after, but at $400 brand new and in the box, I could not say no (craigslist works sometimes).
I've read enough reviews to know that it will be one heck of a step up from what I'm using now, the question I have is, should I go ahead and install the 36" besi fence straight away?
I bought the fence first, thinking I was getting the Delta, well, never happened,lol.
Anyone here use the Ridgid TS? is the standard fence ok?
If I don't need to change the fence, then I'll have a brand new unopened 36" besi fence kit for sale.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi vapo,

I don't and have never used the Ridgid. Since you have the Besi fence, why not go ahead and mount it? You might just as well use it. 

Sorry if I wasn't much help here.


----------



## jbishop (Feb 2, 2007)

Vapor,
A good friend of mine and my brand new brother-in-law each have one, and have no complaints John


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

I've got a Craftsman saw with roughly the same basic fence as the Rigid saw. It has some shortcomings but nothing insurmountable. One pro it has that I like better than the Bess is the "T slots" for mounting jigs and such on all three sides. Sure the Bess can mount things but you may have to drill the sacrificial fence.

I for one like it and can do without the Bess fence at $300+. Especially when I could build one for $50 or so. After all it's just square or rectangle tubing and heavy angle iron.


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

I have the ts3612 which is the model before the 3650, webbed wings and made in the USA are the only differences I'm aware of, I love my ts, the fence has not been a problem at all. I don't believe you stepped down at all. Mho..........cheers. Btw, you'll love the herculift, it's a b#tch to setup but invaluable in a smaller shop.


----------

